# Les armoiries !!!



## mamyblue (17 Juillet 2006)

Ensemble des signes, devises et ornements de l'&#233;cu d'un Etat, d'une ville, d'une famille etc...​ 

D&#233;dicace sp&#233;ciale &#224; St&#233;phane Lambiel :love: ​ 

Notre champion de patinage artistique qui est tr&#232;s connu dans le monde entier ! ​ 
Non seulement c'est un bon et beau patineur, mais c'est un jeune qui a su garder les pieds sur terre. 

Bravo St&#233;phane ​ 


​


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2006)

on doit faire quoi, l&#224; ?!.........


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2006)

Je propose que chacun fasse son blason avec sa devise... Je coure de ce pas y travailler  :style: :king:


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2006)

Hinhinhin......
j'&#233;tais justement en train d'y r&#233;fl&#233;chir !!..........


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2006)

Je m'en serais douté...


----------



## Nobody (17 Juillet 2006)

Bande de copieurs.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Juillet 2006)

*St&#233;phane !*
c'est vraiment le meilleur !!!



:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2006)

Gloire à moi!!!


----------



## reineman (17 Juillet 2006)

j'ai pas compris !..c'est quoi le sujet? le armoiries dans le patinage artistique?...



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Gloire à moi!!!


oula..t'as sorti tes crayons de couleurs toi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oula..t'as sorti tes crayons de couleurs toi...



Le jour où tu nous chieras autre chose que de la bile, ici, on pourra peut être discuter...


----------



## tirhum (17 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où tu nous chieras autre chose que de la bile, ici, on pourra peut être discuter...


tu n'aurais pas un r&#233;sum&#233; sous la main?!.......


----------



## divoli (17 Juillet 2006)

Un peu hors sujet, quoi que...
​


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2006)




----------



## katelijn (17 Juillet 2006)

mouhahahaha!
Merci Nephou, mais ce n'était pas du français :love: :love:


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Gloire &#224; moi!!!


Bien ta miniature. 

Thirhum r&#233;ffl&#233;chis et puis merci pour le r&#233;sum&#233;.  

Nobody, bande de copieur  

Le purfilsdelasagesse, St&#233;phane c'est le meilleur merci et dommage on voit pas deux images.  

reineman,c'est les armoiries de famille, de ville etc... 

divoli, pas mal le quoi que... 

DocEvil, bravo tu t'es vraiment donn&#233; merci  

Et bien marraine qu'as tu fait... :love: 

Enfin je vous remercie tous en esp&#233;rant n'avoir oubli&#233; personne. Bonne nuit et &#224; bient&#244;t ! Bise de mamy   :love:


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juillet 2006)

B&#252;hler​ 
Famille de Rietheim. (ARG) des membres de cette famille
ont acquis les bourgeoisies de fiez (VD) et de Gen&#232;ve en 1956
Armoiries:" D'or &#224; la rose de gueules boutonn&#233;e d'or 
bard&#233;e de sinople."
Archives cantonales Argovie.​ 
( Les recherches ont &#233;t&#233; faite par un H&#233;raldiste)
de Ste-Croix.​ 


​


----------



## arnaudg (18 Juillet 2006)

c'est bien jolie tout cela ...


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien jolie tout cela ...


un peu d'imagination et ponds nous un blason !!.......


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2006)

Moi, vous savez, les histoires d'&#233;cu ...


----------



## imimi (18 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue !
Heu je crois que ton fil a été détourné...

Ce n'est plus vraiment ça 





			
				mam' a dit:
			
		

> reineman,c'est les armoiries de famille, de ville etc...


Mais plutôt ça on dirait    


			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que chacun fasse son blason avec sa devise... Je coure de ce pas y travailler  :style: :king:


 
:mouais:


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2006)

on reste dans le blason !! 

un peu de cr&#233;ativit&#233;, &#231;a peut pas faire de mal.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> mamyblue !
> Heu je crois que ton fil a été détourné...


 Et alors? ... Tu vas le dire à la maîtresse? :mouais:


----------



## imimi (18 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et alors? ... Tu vas le dire &#224; la ma&#238;tresse? :mouais:


J'en avais pas l'intention mais maintenant que tu m'y fais penser... elle a un fouet, &#231;a t'int&#233;resse ? 







NB : quand vous changez le sujet d'un fil sans que son initiateur en soit informer au pr&#233;alable et que semble-t-il il n'a pas vu qu'il avait &#233;t&#233; d&#233;tourn&#233;, faites-lui signe 
Enfin, comme d'hab, j'dis &#231;a j'dis rien...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> NB : quand vous changez le sujet d'un fil sans que son initiateur en soit informer au préalable et que semble-t-il il n'a pas vu qu'il avait été détourné, faites-lui signe
> Enfin, comme d'hab, j'dis ça j'dis rien...


Ça s'appelle rendre un sujet intéressant. Demande à Dory (_Destins de Gloire_, remember...)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle rendre un sujet intéressant. Demande à Dory (_Destins de Gloire_, remember...)


J'ai pas eu le temps de le dire. Sachant que l'autre option pour ce genre de fil, c'est la fermeture... Je crois qu'on peut s'en contenter, non ?


----------



## imimi (18 Juillet 2006)

Et qui c'est qui s'y colle pour dire à mamy que c'est plus la peine de poster des blaz si c'est pas son sien à elle qu'elle a fait de ses blanches mains ? Hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Et qui c'est qui s'y colle pour lui dire _tout le reste _? :mouais:


----------



## imimi (18 Juillet 2006)

Ah ben voilà !
Pour modérer ils sont forts mais dès qu'il s'agit de faire pleurer la mamy du foreume y'a plus personne  

Des coeurs tendres moi j'vous l'dis


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Ben tu sais, c'est d&#233;j&#224; la canicule, alors la mod&#233;ration des seniors en ce moment, c'est un peu comme les expulsions en hiver. Y'a tr&#234;ve.


----------



## tirhum (18 Juillet 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> NB : quand vous changez le sujet d'un fil sans que son initiateur en soit informer au pr&#233;alable et que semble-t-il il n'a pas vu qu'il avait &#233;t&#233; d&#233;tourn&#233;, faites-lui signe
> Enfin, comme d'hab, j'dis &#231;a j'dis rien...


 m&#234;me si elle a la vue qui faiblit ( c'est elle qui l'a dit) et qu'elle n'as peut-&#234;tre pas toujours l'air "_d'int&#233;grer_" nos pratiques (de soudards, parfois...  ), je pense (pas une certitude non plus...) qu'elle s'est aper&#231;ue du d&#233;voiement de son sujet originel et qu'elle nous l'aurait signifi&#233;.......
_ Enfin, j'dis &#231;a j'dis rien... 




finirais mon "blason" ce soir...

_


			
				imimi a dit:
			
		

> Et qui c'est qui s'y colle pour dire &#224; mamy que c'est plus la peine de poster des blaz si c'est pas son sien &#224; elle qu'elle a fait de ses blanches mains ? Hein ?


elle peut toujours le faire, nan ?!.....  
c'est un probl&#232;me ?!..... :mouais:


----------



## imimi (18 Juillet 2006)

Bon, cessons de tergiverser et laissons à mamy ce qui est à mamy même si parfois ça n'est plus tout à fait _du mamy_


----------



## mamyblue (18 Juillet 2006)

Non mais vous croyez quoi?! mamy n'est pas idiote, elle a compris depuis le d&#233;but que ce fil allait &#234;tre d&#233;tourn&#233; par Patoch et autres. Seulement j'ai fait comme si rien n'&#233;tait car je voulais voir jusqu'ou &#231;a irait... 

Et si je r&#233;agis maintenant c'est &#224; cause d'imimi qui se fait du souci pour moi  :love: Imimi je te remercie de prendre ma d&#233;fense et &#231;a me touche bcp, mais ne t'inqui&#232;te pas, mamy ne vas pas pleurer pour tout &#231;a... 

Si j'ai cr&#233;er ce fil c'&#233;tait pour rendre hommage &#224; St&#233;phane Lambiel et je suis contente de moi, j'ai fait ce que je voulais.  :love: 

Maintenant de ce fil vous pouvez en faire ce que vous voulez, ce n'est plus mon probl&#232;me...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Et oui. Tu fais bien de pr&#233;ciser. Ce genre de fil finit toujours par devenir mon probl&#232;me...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et oui. Tu fais bien de préciser. Ce genre de fil finit toujours par devenir mon problème...


En dehors du fait que benjamin n'aurait jamais accepté (il n'est pas bête à ce point-là...) et que je n'allais tout de même pas m'abaisser à le supplier, tu ne t'es jamais demandé pourquoi je n'ai jamais postulé pour être modérateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Bah.. non, pas vraiment. Effectivement, la r&#233;ponse est pratiquement dans la question  Mais je ne me plains pas plus que &#231;a. Je pense qu'en fait, &#231;a me permet d'ext&#233;rioriser pas mal de mon agressivit&#233; latente avec bonne conscience  Y'a pas, &#231;a doit me servir quelque part


----------



## Nephou (18 Juillet 2006)

_rh&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244; je vais faire comme R&#233;mi : vous aves des blasons de retard _


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _rh&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244; je vais faire comme R&#233;mi : vous aves des blasons de retard _


L'avantage du blason par rapport &#224; l'autoportrait, c'est qu'on n'est pas forc&#233; d'en faire plusieurs, un seul suffit. Ayant contribu&#233;, je m'estime d&#233;li&#233; de cette obligation. 

_Et puis R&#233;mi, il ne se contente pas de r&#233;clamer, il participe aussi..._


----------



## Nephou (18 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'avantage du blason par rapport &#224; l'autoportrait, c'est qu'on n'est pas forc&#233; d'en faire plusieurs, un seul suffit. Ayant contribu&#233;, je m'estime d&#233;li&#233; de cette obligation.


Ce qu'il faudrait imposer en plus du blason c'est toute l'h&#233;raldique qui va avec "d'azur et sable..." 

edit: d'ailleurs toi c'est juste "de sable" pour l'&#233;cu... reste le bestiaire et le heaume


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il faudrait imposer en plus du blason c'est toute l'héraldique qui va avec "d'azur et sable..."


Et "de gueule".


----------



## Nephou (18 Juillet 2006)

Tout le monde sait que tu est fort en gueule  et en plus tu es timbr&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ... toi c'est juste "de sable" pour l'écu...


Ça me gratte rien que d'y penser.


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue , moi je te la garde pour le 21 juillet!:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

Oh ! Une Belgicaine...


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Une Belgicaine...



Etonnant, non?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2006)

avec "ij" dans le pseudo,j'aurais pu m'en douter en fait...


----------



## katelijn (18 Juillet 2006)

Ben oui, comme Rijsel:love: :love: 
Ville que j'adore même si ça fait longtemps que je n'y suis pas allée ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2006)

Alors, nous avons le 4 de l'autre c&#244;t&#233; de la mare aux canards, par chez nous, c'est le 14, chez nos voisins du nord, c'est le 21, d&#233;cid&#233;ment, juillet est un mois faste pour la SNPE et ses coll&#232;gues &#233;trangers !


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Oh ! Une Belgicaine...




Une Belguickaine, Nicolas...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2006)




----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2006)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> Une Belguickaine, Nicolas...



On est supposé avoir compris quelque chose?:sleep:


----------



## katelijn (19 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> _illustration un post plus haut_


Tu t'est tromp&#233; de fil .... 

P.S. F&#233;liciations &#224; la Sagese de t'avoir donnn&#233; une tel merveille:love: :love: :love:


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2006)

Il fût un temps où M. Manatane faisait des reportages (après le "putsch" à Canal +) sur la "Belguick", petit pays au Nord de la France. Il agrémentait souvent ses phrases d'un "tu vois, Nicolas", "écoute, Nicolas"...


Edit: oui, je suis hors-sujet...


----------



## teo (19 Juillet 2006)

faudrait que je travaille mon youri, fa&#231;on sovi&#233;tique


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Moi, j'ai le blason noir - comme le drapeau.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

Pour l'instant il n'y a que trois blasons MacG&#233;ens... 

Lord PATOCH Di Aiacciu 
Sa Grandeur &#201;ternelle DocEvil
Sa Seigneurie Porcine Lepurfilsdelasagesse

Quelle dommage de poss&#233;der de si belles machines pour ne s'en servir que comme traitement de texte...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai le blason noir - comme le drapeau.



Fais briller, coco! Au lieu de parler dans le vide...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Fais briller, coco! Au lieu de parler dans le vide...


Ah...
merde.

Bon, ben, tu prends celui du Doc, par exemple, t'enlèves les bestioles, la devise, tout sauf l'écu au centre, quoi, et tu le colorie en noir tout noir.
Voilà, voilà, voilà.

Sinon, j'ai pas compris le rapport avec le patinage artistique.
Je suis très con ou.....

t'façons, je n'aime pas le patinage artistique.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Ouais... on se pose les m&#234;mes questions. Heureusement, Patoch a donn&#233; un sens au bousin. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement c'est un bon et beau patineur, mais c'est un jeune qui a su *garder les pieds sur terre*.
> 
> Bravo Stéphane ​



Ben, euh, ça c'est pas terrible quand même. Il ne sont pas supposés passer leur temps à bondir les patineurs ? Faire des volte, des axels, des loop (je ne sais pas comment ça s'appelle, mais c'est un peu comme les buts au foot, ça fait pousser des cris aux commentateurs télé) que quand t'attéris après t'écartes les bras et tu met une jambe à l'horyzontale vers l'arrière pour faire genre je vole comme un oiseau gracieux et tout et tout ?

Décidément, quand je ne comprends rien, je ne comprends vraiment rien.​


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ah...
> merde.
> 
> Bon, ben, tu prends celui du Doc, par exemple, t'enlèves les bestioles, la devise, tout sauf l'écu au centre, quoi, et tu le colorie en noir tout noir.
> ...


 Afin d'éclairer ta lanterne qui me semble bien éteinte. Je te signale que le champion du monde de patinage artistique s'appelle Stéphane Lambiel et que le blason *Lambiel* est le blason de famille de mon petit cousin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> ... le blason *Lambiel* est le blason de famille de mon petit *cousin*.


Serais-tu également affiliée à la noble lignée de Bécassine?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Afin d'éclairer ta lanterne qui me semble bien éteinte. Je te signale que le champion du monde de patinage artistique s'appelle Stéphane Lambiel et que le blason *Lambiel* est le blason de famille de mon petit cousin.


Aaaaaaah
ok.
Une histoire de produits dérivés, quoi - comme les tasses à café zizou ou les écharpes PSG.
Non ?

Mais alors, on est champion du monde ??????
Et on ne me disait rien ?????????
Il aurait pas battu un italien des fois en finale notre zizou du patin ?????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

Bon... Dans Corse-Matin il y a souvent les photos de blaireaux qui gagnent des concours de pétanque... Je vais finir par vous les poster en haute résolution avec mes coups de boule...


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juillet 2006)

Ou votre humour frise les semelles, ou c'est bête et méchant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

Tu peux cocher la case N° 2 ...


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux cocher la case N° 2 ...


C'est bien ce que j'avais compris... :mouais:  Et maintenant je vous laisse à vos blasons...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaah
> ok.
> Une histoire de produits dérivés, quoi - comme les tasses à café zizou ou les écharpes PSG.
> Non ?




*Ponkhead mon ami*
vient de me refiler une chouette idée

Faire des punching balls à l'effigie de Materazi.
Ainsi tout supporter Lambda moyen pourra se prendre pour Zidane.







:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que j'avais compris... :mouais:



Tu ne comprends que ce qui t'arrange... et l'idée d'une troisième case ne semble même pas t'avoir effleuré l'esprit...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que j'avais compris... :mouais:  Et maintenant je vous laisse &#224; vos blasons...



Alors, je te r&#233;ponds sans d&#233;tour : les deux mon capitaine. Et tu peux aussi ajouter qu'&#224; mon avis, le patinage artistique ne doit pas &#234;tre l'apanage des membres participant au bar, et qu'en plus, le fait que vos armoiries co&#239;ncident nous plonge dans une perplexit&#233; b&#233;ate proche de l'indiff&#233;rence la plus totale. D&#233;sol&#233; d'&#234;tre cru, mais je crois que continuer &#224; ne rien dire est vraiment plus cruel que te dire les choses telles qu'elles sont.

Enfin bon.. je dis &#231;a, je dis rien. Et comme de toute fa&#231;on, ma m&#233;chancet&#233; virtuelle n'est plus &#224; d&#233;montrer, autant que ce soit moi qui m'y colle.

Toasted, mais en moins bien par mon ami Corse..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne comprends que ce qui t'arrange... et l'idée d'une troisième case ne semble même pas t'avoir effleuré l'esprit...


*CASE*
Casssoulet ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *CASE*
> Casssoulet ?



Il te reste de la choucroute?  :love:


----------



## tirhum (19 Juillet 2006)

indigestion en vue ?!............ 

_ presque fini.... m'pèle les varices, ce blason !!...... _


----------



## Nephou (19 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> []



je te blasonnerai bien comme suit moi

« tranché de sable et sénople, au lion regardant d'argent armé et lampassé de gueule »


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Pas d'gros mot steupl&#233;...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _ presque fini.... m'pèle les varices, ce blason !!...... _



:love: :love: :love:  Montjoye! Saint Denis!!! Allez Louya!!!


----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2006)

Tiens un vieil essai de Logo DTP tarte aux pommes, un peu fa&#231;on armoieries-blason.....
 





 ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

Lord PATOCH Di Aiacciu 
Sa Grandeur Éternelle DocEvil
Sa Seigneurie Porcine Lepurfilsdelasagesse

Et accueillons parmi nous Le Duc NED De la Tarte aux Pommes

   

:king:


----------



## Amok (19 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Afin d'éclairer ta lanterne qui me semble bien éteinte. Je te signale que le champion du monde de patinage artistique s'appelle Stéphane Lambiel et que le blason *Lambiel* est le blason de famille de mon petit cousin.





			
				mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai créer ce fil c'était pour rendre hommage à Stéphane Lambiel et je suis contente de moi, j'ai fait ce que je voulais.  :love:



Vous êtes vraiment bouchés : c'est pourtant clair ! 

Bon, qui me fait un blason, histoire de se mettre bien avec un modérateur du bar ? Il est où, Ed ?!


----------



## Dory (19 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ça s'appelle rendre un sujet intéressant. Demande à Dory (_Destins de Gloire_, remember...)




Que votre Très Haute Fatuité ,soit remerciée de sa divine contribution à mon pauvre sujet.
:king:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Que votre Très Haute Fatuité ,soit remerciée de sa divine contribution à mon pauvre sujet.


De rien, mon enfant, de rien. Va, et ne poste plus.


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne comprends que ce qui t'arrange... et l'idée d'une troisième case ne semble même pas t'avoir effleuré l'esprit...


Si j'ai réussi à rendre ce fil un peu plus vivant, maintenant au moins ça bouge


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Que votre Très Haute Fatuité ,soit remerciée de sa divine contribution à mon pauvre sujet.
> :king:



Très chère filleule, laissez donc ce vénérable poussah à ses rêves nébuleux et ne flattez donc point son incommensurable forfanterie... il nous ébranlerait les limbes... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai réussi à rendre ce fil un peu plus vivant...



Vouiiiiiii... Y'a qu'à dire comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Très chère filleule, laissez donc ce vénérable poussah à ses rêves nébuleux et ne flattez donc point son incommensurable forfanterie... il nous ébranlerait les limbes... :love:


Tu ne comprends pas toujours tout ce que tu écris, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai réussi à rendre ce fil un peu plus vivant, maintenant au moins ça bouge


Tu ne comprends pas toujours tout ce que tu &#233;cris, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne comprends pas toujours tout ce que tu &#233;cris, n'est-ce pas ?



Si si... Ne te fais pas de souci pour moi, j'ai fait Fran&#231;ais en 1&#232;re langue ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous &#234;tes vraiment bouch&#233;s : c'est pourtant clair !
> 
> Bon, qui me fait un blason, histoire de se mettre bien avec un mod&#233;rateur du bar ? Il est o&#249;, Ed ?!


Ce ne serait pas te rendre service.  

Et puis, en ce moment, je m'occupe de la moquette du chateau. 


edit : ... j'ai une id&#233;e qui pointe. Non, non, pas le temps. Et puis tu ne serais pas content.


----------



## mamyblue (19 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne comprends pas toujours tout ce que tu écris, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> 
> [MGZ] BackCat = Tu ne comprends pas toujours tout ce que tu écris, n'est-ce pas ?


 
Si si copieur  Je comprend tout ce que j'écris :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> edit : ... j'ai une idée qui pointe. Non, non, pas le temps. Et puis tu ne serais pas content.



Fais tourner et je l'usine!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Je m'en fous elle de ma famille et en plus elle vole  






ps : bises à Mamy​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Oh !! Une dinde ???? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2006)

Une autruche voyons :mouais:


----------



## NED (19 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Lord PATOCH Di Aiacciu
> Sa Grandeur &#201;ternelle DocEvil
> Sa Seigneurie Porcine Lepurfilsdelasagesse
> 
> ...



H&#244; que diantres de bonnes liaisse !
Le Duc Ned de la tarte aux pommes de franche fierset&#233; se faist le plein !!!
En ceste tere ad asez osteiet;  La rejointade des gransd Roys Macge&#232;niens de sied par vous de son honur.
Ensembl' od els li quens d'une festoyade !
ceste acorde Il en apelet e ses dux e ses cuntes,
Ne mul ne mule que puissez chevalcher
Puis si cumencet a venir de bel&#226;tres blasons etses tresors....

:    :​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; rendre ce fil un peu plus vivant, maintenant au moins &#231;a bouge



*&#192; vrai dire*
parler de la place des armoiries familiales dans le monde du patinage artistique c'est, admettons-le, tout de m&#234;me assez moyennement vivant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À vrai dire*
> parler de la place des armoiries familiales dans le monde du patinage artistique c'est, admettons-le, tout de même assez moyennement vivant.



Certes mon Dupond... Mais tu fais preuve d'un égoïsme navrant en négligeant la frange peut être infime, certes, mais néanmoins digne de respect et de considération, des Macgéens que cela fait vibrer-zé-palpiter au plus haut point...

Prend donc la mesure de ton erreur et coure prestement te flageller avec ardeur pour laver ta faute...


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

&#231;a va les marioles ?!..... 

 pour patienter... _(du boulot &#224; finir..)..._ :hein:


----------



## NED (20 Juillet 2006)

Que neni Sir tirhum !
De la splendur, se sied, astendons le final dessin....
 ​


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

_c'est sommaire, pas le temps de finasser !!..... _


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Un machin en couleur


Tape-à-l'il, vulgaire et j'en passe...


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tape-à-l'il, vulgaire et j'en passe...


j'assume !! 



 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

Si l'on repense au fait que l'origine de la noblesse Française n'est qu'un ramassis de brutes rurales, incultes, avinées et libidineuses ; tout est permis dans un blason...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis cela parce que tu es jaloux.



Non, c'est la triste réalité...


----------



## DarkRomz (20 Juillet 2006)

Quand on sait que les repr&#233;sentations faites sur les armoiries, 
blasons sont souvent relatives &#224; un fait d'armes du sieur ! !

Dites donc monseigneur Tirhum, quelle bravoure !!   

A moins que tu ais r&#233;tabli le droit de cuissage de part chez toi ?  

Joli Blason en tous cas ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si l'on repense au fait que l'origine de la noblesse Française n'est qu'un ramassis de brutes rurales, incultes, avinées et libidineuses ; tout est permis dans un blason...



Par opposition à la noblesse corse, qui elle, par contre ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par opposition &#224; la noblesse corse, qui elle, par contre ...



Il en est bien entendu de m&#234;me ; cela coule de source... Mais un peu de lecture t'apprendrait qu'elle a &#233;t&#233; en partie instaur&#233;e &#224; la base par les G&#233;nois...
Je pense que tu pouvais te dispenser de cette remarque, d'autant plus que sur ce sujet tu peux parfois &#234;tre assez redondant dans un domaine o&#249; tes allusions &#224; 2 balles et ton humour gaulois &#224; propos de la Corse me fatiguent assez rapidement...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que tu pouvais te dispenser de cette remarque, d'autant plus que sur ce sujet tu peux parfois être assez redondant dans un domaine où tes allusions à 2 balles et ton humour gaulois à propos de la Corse me fatiguent assez rapidement...


Tu as hésité avant de rajouter "à propos de la Corse", pas vrai ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu as hésité avant de rajouter "à propos de la Corse", pas vrai ?



Fouteur de merde!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ton humour gaulois à propos de la Corse me fatiguent assez rapidement...



:mouais: A propos de la Corse ? non, tu eusse été berrichon, ç'aurait été à propos du Berry, mais pas plus que la Corse, le Berry n'aurait été spécialement visé. Ce n'est rien qu'une réaction à ton humour corse à propos de la Gaule/France, qui, d'ailleurs, ne me fatigue pas, je dois le reconnaître, mais un petit reste de malice vaguement cocardière me pousse à renvoyer certaines balles, sans intention méchante, ni arrière pensée particulière.

Celà dit, si ça ne t'amuse pas, j'essaierais de trouver autre chose, je ne poste pas ici pour heurter des sensibilités.

Hein ? non, je n'ai pas dit "contrairement à certains", pourquoi ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: A propos de la Corse ? non, tu eusse &#233;t&#233; berrichon, &#231;'aurait &#233;t&#233; &#224; propos du Berry, mais pas plus que la Corse, le Berry n'aurait &#233;t&#233; sp&#233;cialement vis&#233;. Ce n'est rien qu'une r&#233;action &#224; ton humour corse &#224; propos de la Gaule/France, qui, d'ailleurs, ne me fatigue pas, je dois le reconna&#238;tre, mais un petit reste de malice vaguement cocardi&#232;re me pousse &#224; renvoyer certaines balles, sans intention m&#233;chante, ni arri&#232;re pens&#233;e particuli&#232;re.
> 
> Cel&#224; dit, si &#231;a ne t'amuse pas, j'essaierais de trouver autre chose, je ne poste pas ici pour heurter des sensibilit&#233;s.
> 
> Hein ? non, je n'ai pas dit "contrairement &#224; certains", pourquoi ?



[Mode DocEvil]T'as h&#233;sit&#233; avant de rajouter _Hein ? non, je n'ai pas dit "contrairement &#224; certains", pourquoi ?_, pas vrai?[/Mode]


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Le corse est susceptible, tout le monde sait cela.


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2006)

La Corse est surtout fatigu&#233;e d'entendre toujours les m&#234;mes discours &#224; son sujet...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La Corse est surtout fatiguée d'entendre toujours les mêmes discours à son sujet...



Tandis que les autres (le reste du monde en général, et la France continentale en particulier), non, ils aiment se faire chambrer :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

sont o&#249; vos blasons ?!..... 





Lord PATOCH Di Aiacciu 
Sa Grandeur &#201;ternelle DocEvil
Sa Seigneurie Porcine Lepurfilsdelasagesse
Le Duc NED De la Tarte aux Pommes
L'Autruche volante.....
Le Baron du Vol Libre

   

:king:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La Corse est surtout fatiguée d'entendre toujours les mêmes discours à son sujet...



Tu as tout compris et résumé de manière concise...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu as tout compris et résumé de manière concise...


J'ai dit une connerie lourdingue alors ?
Merde !
J'vais aller boire pour oublier, en bon breton.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2006)




----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

tu recycles ?!........ 



:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: A propos de la Corse ? non, tu eusse été berrichon, ç'aurait été à propos du Berry, mais pas plus que la Corse, le Berry n'aurait été spécialement visé.


 Je n'ai rien lu à ce jour sur le Berry de ta part... Mais peut être est-ce une lacune que je devrais combler par une recherche...



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est rien qu'une réaction à ton humour corse à propos de la Gaule/France, qui, d'ailleurs, ne me fatigue pas, je dois le reconnaître, mais un petit reste de malice vaguement cocardière me pousse à renvoyer certaines balles, sans intention méchante, ni arrière pensée particulière.
> 
> Celà dit, si ça ne t'amuse pas, j'essaierais de trouver autre chose, je ne poste pas ici pour heurter des sensibilités.



Si tu as bien lu mon post, je ne critiquais que le côté redondant qui n'est certes pas que ton apanage exclusif...
Contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire ma susceptibilité possède une marge de tolérance assez large et je ne réagis pas systématiquement à la moindre vanne, mais plutôt à l'accumulation ou alors à l'attaque bête et crasseuse que tu n'as, et je t'en sais gré, jamais pratiquée...
Certes, j'aurais pu éviter d'écrire "Française" après noblesse...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu recycles ?!........
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:


Hé oh c'est ma création propre môssieur entre deux desssins d'atomes


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...entre deux desssins d'atomes


Une molécule de cocaïne sans doute...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2006)

J'avais qql probl&#232;me avec le _PathFinder_ alors j'ai suivi un _tuto_


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et... le Pays Basque, vous en pensez quoi ?


C'est joli...























J'ai bon?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est joli...


Bonne réponse. Tu passes quand tu veux. Le comité ne répond pas des accidents. :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

pas de soucis, je sais assurer mes arrières


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

on d&#233;rive, par rapport au sujet initial de mamy !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> on dérive, par rapport au sujet initial de mamy !!


Allons, allons, il y a sûrement des corses, des bretons, des berrichons ou des basques dans le patinage artistique.
Non ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> on dérive, par rapport au sujet initial de mamy !!


Juste au moment où on mettait le doigt sur un truc palpitant... Gâcheur !


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Allons, allons, il y a sûrement des corses, des bretons, des berrichons ou des basques dans le patinage artistique.
> Non ?


Et des normands


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Et des normands


Ah non, pas des normands !
Eux, c'est rien que des copieurs sur les bretons !


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Juste au moment o&#249; on mettait le doigt *sur* un truc palpitant... G&#226;cheur !


 si c'est pas "dans", &#231;a va...


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Juste au moment où on mettait le doigt sur un truc palpitant... Gâcheur !


le doigt, le doigt !... hum..... 
oui, enfin bon....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pas "dans", ça va...


Je ne vois pas du tout à quoi tu fais allusion.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est "le doigt", ça va...
> :love:



arrête, Doc va encore être obligé de changer de short...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Je tiens à préciser que mon blason, armoirie ... n'est pas de moi :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> arrête, Doc va encore être obligé de changer de short...


À ta place, je ne me soucierais pas tant de _mon_ short... :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> À ta place, je ne me soucierais pas tant de _mon_ short... :love:



C'était donc ça...


----------



## tirhum (20 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à préciser que mon blason, armoirie ... n'est pas de moi :rose:


tu seras donc priée de faire fonctionner ton imagination pour rectifier... cette reprise honteuse !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu seras donc priée de faire fonctionner ton imagination pour rectifier... cette reprise honteuse !!



promis :rose::rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai rien lu &#224; ce jour sur le Berry de ta part... Mais peut &#234;tre est-ce une lacune que je devrais combler par une recherche...



Je voulais dire par l&#224; que je n'avais &#233;voqu&#233; la Corse que parce que je r&#233;pondais &#224; un corse, n'ayant pas ce camarades de jeu (&#224; ma connaissance) berrichons, dans ces forums, tu ne trouvera rien de moi sur le Berry, par contre, les bretons, les belges, les suisses et quelques autres ont donn&#233;s. Mais sauf cas de l&#233;gitime d&#233;fense, je ne taquine que des gens que j'appr&#233;cie, et dont je suis pr&#234;t &#224; prendre la d&#233;fense en cas d'agression b&#234;te et m&#233;chante. Tu fais partie de ces gens l&#224;. 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as bien lu mon post, je ne critiquais que le c&#244;t&#233; redondant qui n'est certes pas que ton apanage exclusif...
> Contrairement &#224; ce qu'on pourrait croire ma susceptibilit&#233; poss&#232;de une marge de tol&#233;rance assez large et je ne r&#233;agis pas syst&#233;matiquement &#224; la moindre vanne, mais plut&#244;t &#224; l'accumulation ou alors &#224; l'attaque b&#234;te et crasseuse que tu n'as, et je t'en sais gr&#233;, jamais pratiqu&#233;e...
> Certes, j'aurais pu &#233;viter d'&#233;crire "Fran&#231;aise" apr&#232;s noblesse...



Dont acte, je suis heureux de voir que les sp&#233;cialistes de "l'huile sur le feu" ont perdu leur temps avec toi, mais au fond, je n'en doutais pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2006)

N'en parlons plus... Comme on dit ici


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... je suis heureux de voir que les spécialistes de "l'huile sur le feu" ont perdu leur temps avec toi...



Un nom ! Un nom !


----------



## NED (20 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un nom ! Un nom !




Alonzo?
 
de belles armoieries bleue et jaune....
 ​


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:



Et la devise de Roberto ( mis à part) c'est "Génois le poisson" !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2006)

*Bon les marioles*
et autres virtuoses du jeu de mot douteux

on vous attend &#224; vos tablettes...



:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai pass&#233; mon d&#233;but de nuit dessus !*



Et alors ? C'est quand, qu'on l'admire, le blason blous&#233; du bouseux blas&#233; (nan, garde ton blouson) ?


----------



## NED (21 Juillet 2006)

Allez! Raboulez vos blasons!
 ​


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

c'est vrai que ça traîne un peu, là !!........ 


			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> Lord PATOCH Di Aiacciu
> Sa Grandeur Éternelle DocEvil
> Sa Seigneurie Porcine Lepurfilsdelasagesse
> Le Duc NED De la Tarte aux Pommes
> Le Baron du Vol Libre


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

Et mon blason y compte pour beurre ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

celui qui ressemble &#224; une omelette ?!...... 

Le Roi de... _(quoi, d&#233;j&#224; ?!...)_
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3887869&postcount=118


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2006)

J'enfile mon blason de cuir noir, avec un aigle sur le dos ...


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2006)

​


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Ah, tout de m&#234;me !! 
enfin des modos qui donnent l'exemple !............. 






bon et les autres ?!  le Ponk, l'Autruche, etc.......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​


C'est magnifique. Quelle classe. Quelle maîtrise de l'outil informatique. Quel il.


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est magnifique. Quelle classe. Quelle maîtrise de l'outil informatique. Quel il.



Merci mon petit Head, tu passeras dans mon bureau pour ton p'tit cadeau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est magnifique. Quelle classe. Quelle maîtrise de l'outil informatique. Quel il.



quel fayot ...


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est magnifique. Quelle classe. Quelle maîtrise de l'outil informatique. Quel il.


et toi, t'as un blason ou tu en change, aussi, toutes les 2mn ?!........ :rateau:
plus une girouette peut-être ?!.....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​


Ça rappelle vaguement une pub pour le roquefort. Enfin... L'important c'est de participer, pas vrai ?


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _(blaz bicolore)_


 c'est marrant, j'avais pensé que tu te serais représenté un peu plus.... velu et.... c***llu, sur ton blason !!........


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon petit Head, tu passeras dans mon bureau pour ton p'tit cadeau.


Ouais! 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> quel fayot ...



Je t'ai déjà dit que le vert te va très bien? Et que la manière dont tu modères le Forum Application est digne des plus grands? Et que dire de ta façon de jouer avec les mots...



			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et toi, t'as un blason ou tu en change, aussi, toutes les 2mn ?!........ :rateau:
> plus une girouette peut-être ?!.....



Amok! Thirum est désagréable avec moi.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> (blablabla) Amok! Thirum est désagréable avec moi.


je t'en prie, c'est un plaisir !!......... 



 :rateau:


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a rappelle vaguement une pub pour le roquefort. Enfin... L'important c'est de participer, pas vrai ?


J'ai bien pens&#233; a un moment &#224; une t&#234;te de noeud avec des feuilles de salade dans les oreilles au dessus d'un trou pas tr&#232;s propre, encadr&#233;e par des poulets rouges mais c'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; pris ! 



			
				Ed a dit:
			
		

> Amok! Thirum est d&#233;sagr&#233;able avec moi.


T'inqui&#232;tes, mon lapin : j'en fais mon affaire, de cette forte t&#234;te !


----------



## NED (21 Juillet 2006)

PETITE PRECISION :

Avant d'&#234;tre Duc de la tarte aux pomme,
je suis bien sur Breton Quimp&#233;rois avant tout,
Et surtout Grand ma&#238;tre du tribal D'or,
Voici mon blason familial....






​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2006)

Splendide!    

Bon, maintenant, tes gentil, tu fais un peu de rangement ; qu'on s'y retrouve un peu dans ce foutoir!


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

magnifique NED ! 


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> (....) T'inquiètes, mon lapin : j'en fais mon affaire, de cette forte tête !


Hinhinhin...
t'es pas rendu grand fou mon velu !....... 
_t'es en pleine forme, pas de pépins physiques ?!....._


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien pensé a un moment à une tête de noeud avec des feuilles de salade dans les oreilles au dessus d'un trou pas très propre, encadrée par des poulets rouges mais c'était déjà pris !



Trop fort ! quelle envolée lyrique, quel talent dans la description, quel pouvoir évocateur dans l'expression 



			
				vBullradin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Amok.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Le v'la mon balson, pas dans les normes et tout ça mais on s'en fout hein ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Le v'la mon balson, pas dans les normes et tout ça mais on s'en fout hein ​



Vous fîtes votre possible, très chère. Et c'est déjà énorme, si l'on considère l'inertie de certains...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire quand même, très cher, que y en a qui bossent.
> :hein:
> :love:



Tu n'es qu'un gueux!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Juillet 2006)

*Il y a les  gens de noble sang*
qui ont un blason.

Et il y a les gueux.



:hein: 





_[edit : grilled !]
_


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est &#224; dire quand m&#234;me, tr&#232;s cher, que y en a qui bossent.
> :hein:
> :love:


 sur les plans d'un ch&#226;teau que je vais raser ?!..........


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Le v'la mon balson, pas dans les normes et tout ça mais on s'en fout hein ​



Bah un blason pas dans les normes, c'est pas un blason mais une image ! Donc, non, on ne s'en fout pas !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah un blason pas dans les normes, c'est pas un blason mais une image ! Donc, non, on ne s'en fout pas !



Les dessins vectoriels je sais pas faire ... Alors hein on fait ce qu'on peut


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Les dessins vectoriels je sais pas faire ... Alors hein on fait ce qu'on peut


Y avait qu'à le dire !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Alors &#231;a y est tu as ton titre Ma&#238;tre SM 

Mais tu r&#234;ves 

Edit : tu aurais put t'aplliquer un peu j'suis toute floue, on ne voit m&#234;me plus la b&#234;tise dans mon oeil ce qui enl&#232;ve consid&#233;rablement du charme &#224; mes poils.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2006)

Colorier entre les lignes ça m'a rappelé l'enfance mais qu'est ce que j'ai transpiré :rateau:

Voui voui c'est le bon cette fois, il va même aller directe dans ma signature ​


----------



## Amok (21 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> _t'es en pleine forme, pas de pépins physiques ?!....._


Vu que je ne suis ni une pastèque ni une courge, de ce côté tout va bien. Disons, aussi bien que tu dois aller puisque notre différence d'age n'est pas aussi énorme que tu sembles l'envisager. Je bois, je fume et jusqu'à présent ne subit pas plus mal que la plupart de mes contemporains les températures extrèmes que nous subissons ici, du côté de la Méditerranée. Je crains fort, sauf accident de parcours toujours possible, qu'il faille attendre encore quelques années, pour ne pas dire des dizaines, avant que vous ne puissiez danser sur mon abdomen désséché par la chaleur et la vieillesse.

Je ne tousse pas (encore) le matin, mes erections sont de bon aloi et nombreuses, ma consistance spermatique normale. J'ai toutes mes dents d'origine et une chevelure encore brune. Oh, il y a bien quelques fils gris pour éviter une monotonie capilaire mais rien de particulièrement affolant. Ma vessie et ma prostate assument encore avec brio leurs fonctions, mon foie, miraculeusement, aussi malgré des excès qui font ma réputation sur les 5 continents. A part une légère fatigue occulaire due à l'écran, ma vision est parfaite et je peux observer deux mouches coïter à plus de 5000 mètres (j'entends également parfaitement Madame Mouche crier de plaisir à cette même distance). Je peux absorber du Mei Kwei Lu et manger régulièrement des Big Mac / frites / Coca sans vomir partout.

En résumé ma récente quarantaine se vit bien mieux que la vingtaine ou trentaine de nombre d'ici dont les poignets montrent des signes évidents d'artrose précoce.

D'ailleurs, à l'instar d'un président de la république, je ne manquerais pas de vous tenir informés régulièrement de ma santé, de l'état de mes selles, de l'odeur de mes aisselles et de la fluidité de ma sinovie (vous pouvez intervertir) qui semblent tant vous intriguer.


----------



## tirhum (21 Juillet 2006)

tout pareil ! 

je suis rassur&#233;, j'avais entendu parler de d&#233;ambulateur et d'autres choses rocambolesques _abracadabrantesques..... 
_apr&#232;s &#233;videmment, j'aurais p't&#234;t d&#251; faire attention &#233;tant donn&#233; que ces bruits venaient apparemment de la cahute de la "Pythie du pays Pyr&#233;n&#233;en".....
et qu'en mati&#232;re de pr&#233;diction et autres, cela vaut peut &#234;tre pas l'horoscope de T&#233;l&#233;Z&#169;.........


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Alors ça y est tu as ton titre Maître SM
> 
> Mais tu rêves
> 
> Edit : tu aurais put t'aplliquer un peu j'suis toute floue, on ne voit même plus la bêtise dans mon oeil ce qui enlève considérablement du charme à mes poils.


Bah va vectoriser un avatar de deux pixels de large tiens !  par contre la cravache est impecc'


----------



## NED (21 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah va vectoriser un avatar de deux pixels de large tiens !  par contre la cravache est impecc'



Rha!
Chui nul moué, j'avais cru que c'était un OS coupé.....lol
PTDR !


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juillet 2006)




----------



## NED (22 Juillet 2006)

Valentine sort ses griffes !!!
 ​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

On voit la pâte


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2006)

Bravo ma reine  

ben voila le mien


----------



## mamyblue (22 Juillet 2006)

​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Juillet 2006)

*Euh mamyblue...*
ton truc là, c'est pas un gif animé. 

C'est normal ça ?






:mouais:


----------



## NED (23 Juillet 2006)

JOLI JOLI !!!
Ca blasonne a donf !!!
YEAAAAA !!!
 ​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2006)

Lord PATOCH Di Aiacciu 
Sa Grandeur Éternelle DocEvil
Sa Seigneurie Porcine Lepurfilsdelasagesse
Le Duc NED De La Tarte aux Pommes De Quimper
La Duchesse Odré De La Gourdasse
Le Baron du Vol Libre
Le chevalier de l'ordre de Saint Maclou
Le Marquis Pascal De La Motobylette
L'archiduc De La Moque
Baronne Tibo Von Panther
Le Comte Olivier De La Pétrolette
La Comtesse Mammy De Bleu De Bleu!

:style: :king: :style:


----------



## katelijn (23 Juillet 2006)

T'as des ancêtres Lord angloais toi?


----------



## NED (24 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais (bêtement) qu'après le blason de Ned, c'était difficile de poster quoique ce soit, mais en fait ça n'a l'air de ne poser de problèmes à personne !
> :rose: :love:




Faut pas, Faut pas, Que néni.
Le Duc Ned de la tarte aux pomme de Quimper se veust foi d' allangouir maintes vocastions.
Qu'à chasqcuns vus moultasse blasoneryes artistiques !
Salvament, d'ist di in avant, in quant Deus savir et podir la créastivitation !
  ​


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3889076&postcount=159
> L'archiduc De La Moque



:mouais:


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2006)

Bon, alors voilà. Vous pouvez filer maintenant...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bon, alors voilà. Vous pouvez filer maintenant...




Mais on veut bien filer mais : "L'image « http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=11347&d=1153754091 » ne peut être affichée, car elle contient des erreurs."


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2006)

Lord PATOCH Di Aiacciu 
Sa Grandeur Éternelle DocEvil
Sa Seigneurie Porcine Lepurfilsdelasagesse
Le Duc NED De La Tarte aux Pommes De Quimper
La Duchesse Odré De La Gourdasse
Le Baron du Vol Libre
Le chevalier de l'ordre de Saint Maclou
Le Marquis Pascal De La Motobylette
L'archiduc De La Moque
Baronne Tibo Von Panther
Le Comte Olivier De La Pétrolette
La Comtesse Mammy De Bleu De Bleu!
Sa Grandeur Il Padrino


----------



## krystof (24 Juillet 2006)

Lord PATOCH Di Aiacciu 
Sa Grandeur &#201;ternelle DocEvil
Sa Seigneurie Porcine Lepurfilsdelasagesse
Le Duc NED De La Tarte aux Pommes De Quimper
La Duchesse Odr&#233; De La Gourdasse
Le Baron du Vol Libre
Le chevalier de l'ordre de Saint Maclou
Le Marquis Pascal De La Motobylette
L'archiduc De La Moque
Baronne Tibo Von Panther
Le Comte Olivier De La P&#233;trolette
La Comtesse Mammy De Bleu De Bleu!
Sa Grandeur Il Padrino


Petite rectification


----------



## NED (24 Juillet 2006)

Class ton blason krystof !
 ​


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2006)

S.A.S l'Amok



Lord PATOCH Di Aiacciu 
Sa Grandeur Éternelle DocEvil
Sa Seigneurie Porcine Lepurfilsdelasagesse
Le Duc NED De La Tarte aux Pommes De Quimper
La Duchesse Odré De La Gourdasse
Le Baron du Vol Libre
Le chevalier de l'ordre de Saint Maclou
Le Marquis Pascal De La Motobylette
Baronne Tibo Von Panther
Le Comte Olivier De La Pétrolette
La Comtesse Mammy De Bleu De Bleu!
Sa Grandeur Il Padrino


Petite rectification


----------



## tirhum (24 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> S.A.S l'Amok
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3892912&postcount=203 Petite rectification


S.A.S....
Son Altesse...... Sénilissime ?!............


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

Mouahahahahaha !!!  



:rateau:


*PAS BIEN TIRHUM !!!! PAS BIEEEEEN !!!!! 
*


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> S.A.S....
> Son Altesse...... S&#233;nilissime ?!............



:affraid: L&#224;, le tirhum, il va se faire ... Boire* !   


(*) All&#233;gorie pour "avaler tout cru !"


----------



## katelijn (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> S.A.S....
> Son Altesse...... S&#233;nilissime ?!............



Tu connais les d&#233;dales du ch&#226;teau? :mouais: 

File!!!

Pourtant, j'ai l'impression d'un d&#233;j&#224; vu:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> S.A.S....
> Son Altesse...... Sénilissime ?!............


Non. Souvent Aux Sanitaires.


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non. Souvent Aux Sanitaires.





J'me comprends....Avec 3 ou 4 autres...


----------



## krystof (25 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Non. Souvent Aux Sanitaires.




Avec "Son Appendice Sexuel" ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'me comprends....Avec 3 ou 4 autres...


Tu parles du gars qu'a du niquer 4-5 moto-crottes en faisant des contre-façons ?


----------



## joanes (25 Juillet 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2006)

Au lieu de casser de la Es Majest&#233; &#201;m&#233;rite, vous feriez mieux de venir faire un tour du c&#244;t&#233; de la tour sud du ch&#226;teau   Rezba lance des bassines d'huile bouillante, Doc pr&#234;che dans le d&#233;sert et Tirhum est accroch&#233; au pont-levis et refuse de descendre 


Bravo pour les nouveaux blasons  Cela dit, on attend toujours celui de la Majest&#233; du bas


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Juillet 2006)

*Bon, et le vicomte*
yukulélé de la chemise hawaïenne à motifs délicats et fleuris...

*IL NOUS LE POND QUAND SON BLASON ???!!!*


----------



## teo (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est un roturier ?  ?


----------



## NED (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

>




Je savais bien que cette tortue avait du Sang Bleu !!!
 ​


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est un roturier ?  ?




Couturier


----------



## NED (26 Juillet 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Couturier



Voiturier?


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Juillet 2006)

Ah tiens...
Je suis à la bourre...

Qu'à cela ne tienne, dans ma famille, on a le même blason depuis des générations. 

Tiens :






Quoi, l'est pas bien?


----------



## tirhum (26 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (...) Quoi, l'est pas bien?


il est excellent !! :rateau: :rateau:

:love:


----------



## joanes (26 Juillet 2006)

C'est dingue, c'est tout toi


----------



## katelijn (26 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens...
> Je suis à la bourre...
> 
> Qu'à cela ne tienne, dans ma famille, on a le même blason depuis des générations.
> ...



halalala ... la dégénérescence ... t'as encore envie?  avec tout ce que tu perd en route?:mouais:


----------



## NED (27 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens...
> Je suis à la bourre...
> 
> Qu'à cela ne tienne, dans ma famille, on a le même blason depuis des générations.
> ...




Joli blason Bobby!! Tiens j'vais aller faire caca aussi tant qu'à faire..... ​


----------



## Amok (27 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens...
> Je suis &#224; la bourre...
> 
> Qu'&#224; cela ne tienne, dans ma famille, on a le m&#234;me blason depuis des g&#233;n&#233;rations.


J'ai dans ma chienne de vie vu des choses pas nettes, des horreurs qui feraient renifler m&#234;me un Sonnyboy: des enfants pleurer de faim, des individus se faire d&#233;mantibuler comme une sauterelle dans les mains d'un gamin vicelard et pervers, j'ai senti des odeurs affreuses, haleine souffr&#233;e de la gueule d'un volcan, m&#233;tiss&#233;e de la bouche de Mackie, j'ai eu mal en me tapant sur les rotules &#224; coup de marteau piqueur ou en plongeant dans un oc&#233;an de cactus mais jamais, oh grand jamais, je jure avoir d&#233;j&#224; vu un blason aussi naze !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'ai dans ma chienne de vie vu des choses pas nettes, des horreurs qui feraient renifler même un Sonnyboy, des enfants pleurer de faim, des individus se faire démantibuler comme une sauterelle dans les mains d'un gamin vicelard et pervers, j'ai senti des odeurs affreuses, haleine souffrée de la gueule d'un volcan, métissée de la bouche de Mackie, j'ai eu mal en me tapant sur les rotules à coup de marteau piqueur ou en plongeant dans un océan de cactus mais jamais, oh grand jamais je jure n'avoir vu un blason aussi naze !



Et encore, là, il a du se retenir, je suis sur qu'il peut faire bien (quand je dis "bien", c'est une image) pire !


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juillet 2006)

H&#233; ho, c'est familial on critique pas!!

On avait dit : "pas les affaires, pas la famille".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Juillet 2006)

Et pas les fringues.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Juillet 2006)

Les fringues, &#231;a rentre dans les affaires, Ed...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Les fringues, ça rentre dans les affaires, Ed...



Le problème, ensuite, c'est pour les ressortir


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Les fringues, &#231;a rentre dans les affaires, Ed...


Ok, ok. 

Et les pustules, on a droit de se moquer?


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2006)

​


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> (Blason)​


Ah non, d&#233;sol&#233;, mais ce fil est interdit aux Suisses. On a vu au d&#233;but ce que ca donnait: du hors sujet sur le patinage artistique, des blasons qui ressemblent a des oeufs sur le plat et ne sont en fait m&#234;me pas des blasons mais des illustrations. Et qui dit Suisses dit &#233;videmment Suissesses : je sais (pour avoir essay&#233 d&#233;j&#224; &#224; quel point il est difficile d'expliquer quoi que ce soit aux m&#226;les de votre pays, alors je n'&#244;se imaginer pour les femelles... 



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Les fringues, &#231;a rentre dans les affaires, Ed...


Oui, mais bon, si tu commences &#224; TOUT expliquer &#224; Ed, on ne va pas s'en sortir non plus ! Il a comme qui dirait un c&#244;t&#233; H&#233;lv&#232;te ce gar&#231;on !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

Cet acharnement envers le patinage artistique Suisse m'écoeure au plus haut point!


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cet acharnement envers le patinage artistique Suisse m'&#233;coeure au plus haut point!


Moi c'est le patinage artistique qui m'&#233;coeure au plus haut point. Avant je n'avais rien contre et puis j'ai vu un soir Doqu&#233;ville glisser dans une flaque de bile. J'ai compris ce jour l&#224; que jamais un sportif ne pourrait faire ce que le hasard coupl&#233; aux lois de la physique pouvait r&#233;aliser. Alors artistique, mes choses : &#224; chaque fois que je visualise un mec en collants glisser sur la glace je revois le Doc, regard fou et les bras &#233;cart&#233;s, et j'ai des hauts le coeur.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

Certes... Je puis comprendre qu'il existe des aversions qui trouvent leur origine dans des traumatismes dont m&#234;me les th&#233;rapies les plus radicales ne peuvent venir &#224; bout....


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

Et encore, je ne dis pas tout... Mais je ne peux pas : les mots se bloquent, mes mains tremblent et les larmes me montent aux yeux. Alors s'il vous plait, ne parlez pas de patinage, artistique ou pas. Ca me fait trop mal.


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cet acharnement envers le patinage artistique Suisse m'écoeure au plus haut point!



Et pourtant, tout le monde n'a pas le même sens inné de la glissade que l'empereur sur la banquise !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est le patinage artistique qui m'écoeure au plus haut point. Avant je n'avais rien contre et puis j'ai vu un soir Doquéville glisser dans une flaque de bile. J'ai compris ce jour là que jamais un sportif ne pourrait faire ce que le hasard couplé aux lois de la physique pouvait réaliser. Alors artistique, mes choses : à chaque fois que je visualise un mec en collants glisser sur la glace je revois le Doc, regard fou et les bras écartés, et j'ai des hauts le coeur.






			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et encore, je ne dis pas tout... Mais je ne peux pas : les mots se bloquent, mes mains tremblent et les larmes me montent aux yeux. Alors s'il vous plait, ne parlez pas de patinage, artistique ou pas. Ca me fait trop mal.



Tiens, je pensais que cette aversion pour le patinage suisse remontait plutôt à un célèbre patin que tu avait roulé à un non moins célèbre helvète coucou: Webo) ...


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je pensais que cette aversion pour le patinage suisse remontait plutôt à un célèbre patin que tu avait roulé à un non moins célèbre helvète coucou: Webo) ...



Ah ? Cela ne m'a laissé aucun souvenir !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Cela ne m'a laissé aucun souvenir !



Ah ? À moins que ... Haut tambour moi, ça devait être Rezba, alors !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, désolé, mais ce fil est interdit aux Suisses. On a vu au début ce que ca donnait: du hors sujet sur le patinage artistique, des blasons qui ressemblent a des oeufs sur le plat et ne sont en fait même pas des blasons mais des illustrations. Et qui dit Suisses dit évidemment Suissesses : je sais (pour avoir essayé) déjà à quel point il est difficile d'expliquer quoi que ce soit aux mâles de votre pays, alors je n'ôse imaginer pour les femelles...
> 
> 
> Oui, mais bon, si tu commences à TOUT expliquer à Ed, on ne va pas s'en sortir non plus ! Il a comme qui dirait un côté Hélvète ce garçon !


 Désolé, votre majesté l'Amok mais si je puis me permettre (sous reserve que cela ne vous porte pas ombrage, bien sur car j'ai encore une liste de noms à bannir et j'aimerais que vous vous en occupiez dès cet après midi. Merci votre sainteté de faire dilligence.) Se moquer de ma *prétendue* _absence de réactivité_, ça peut passer. J'ai de l'humour. 
Mais me comparer aux suisses qui arpentent ce forum, non.


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? À moins que ... Haut tambour moi, ça devait être Rezba, alors !



Ah non, Rezba c'était plus sexuel. Non, le bisou, c'était Paul. Tu me diras : un Suisse ou un Belge, c'est pareil. Enfin, presque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu me diras : un Suisse ou un Belge, c'est pareil. Enfin, presque.



D'ailleurs, je me suis toujours demandé si les belges étaient une variété de suisses maritimes, ou si c'étaient les suisses, qui étaient des belges lacustres ?


----------



## Amok (29 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, je me suis toujours demandé si les belges étaient une variété de suisses maritimes, ou si c'étaient les suisses, qui étaient des belges lacustres ?



Je n'en sais rien, mais ce que je peux te dire, c'est que les deux aiment l'aqueux !


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en sais rien, mais ce que je peux te dire, c'est que les deux aiment l'aqueux !



Sur, d'ailleurs, regarde Johnny, il est belge, ah que non ?


----------



## mamyblue (29 Juillet 2006)

Dites vous tous, je pense que là vous n'êtes plus dans le sujet  je me trompe  nan...  

Alors au lieu de faire de l'histoire Suisse ou Belge, vous feriez mieux de nous montrer de quoi vous êtes capables et faire des blasons... Ouais...  

Car ce fil n'est pas fait pour du patinage artistique ni pour de l'histoire Suisse ou Belge...  Alors oust... tous à vos crayons...


----------



## tirhum (29 Juillet 2006)

t'as entendu quelque chose PATOCH' ?!.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> t'as entendu quelque chose PATOCH' ?!.....



Hmmmmmmm? ....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> t'as entendu quelque chose PATOCH' ?!.....


Voyons, &#231;a fait bien longtemps qu'il est sourd, le pauvre.


_edit : je crois que tu l'as r&#233;veill&#233;. _


----------



## Macounette (29 Juillet 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, désolé, mais ce fil est interdit aux Suisses. On a vu au début ce que ca donnait: du hors sujet sur le patinage artistique, des blasons qui ressemblent a des oeufs sur le plat et ne sont en fait même pas des blasons mais des illustrations. Et qui dit Suisses dit évidemment Suissesses : je sais (pour avoir essayé) déjà à quel point il est difficile d'expliquer quoi que ce soit aux mâles de votre pays, alors je n'ôse imaginer pour les femelles...


       

et le fait que j'aie émigré en Belgique, cela saurait-il plaider en ma faveur une fois ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juillet 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> et le fait que j'aie émigré en Belgique, cela saurait-il plaider en ma faveur une fois ?



C'est une provocation ? :mouais:


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2006)

Il faudrait dej&#224; se mettre d'accord sur la forme d'&#233;cu a prendre


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juillet 2006)

Sur la forme d' ~ je suis assez libertaire


----------



## naas (29 Juillet 2006)

Apr&#232;s il faut choisir l'orientation de la bande


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Apr&#232;s il faut choisir l'orientation de la bande




*DROIT*
DEVANT !


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2006)

je savais que je pouvais compter sur vous :bebe:


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait dejà se mettre d'accord sur la forme d'écu a prendre


en plus sérieux cette fois ci:




pour les ecus et les partitions:






etc etc


_mon père est un fanatique d'armoirie (genre 10 ans d'études sur le sujet et un livre en gestation :affraid:   )_


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

tu oublies :

en poire

en pomme

ronds

petits

mignons


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Juillet 2006)

:love:


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2006)

merci naas  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2006)

Cher Monsieur Nasse,

Vous claironnez dans l'intitulé de votre dernier post que, je cite, "le jaune n'existe pas en héraldique". Ce à quoi je vous répondrai que peut être, dans de tristes régions où le soleil a été remplacé par une pâle copie (l'original ayant été déposé dans un coffre d'une quelconque banque Suisse, de peur de l'user). En revanche, apprenez que le jaune est bien présent sur le blason du Clan I Patochi, et ce depuis le XIIe siècle, en tant que symbole solaire, fièrement centré sur un fond azuréen que connaissent aussi fort peu les habitants des tristes régions sus-citées.
Je ne doute point de l'étendue de vos connaissances, certes, mais permettez moi de vous dire qu'elles furent jusqu'à aujourd'hui incomplètes.

Ne me remerciez pas ; c'est toujours pour moi un véritable plaisir que de participer à l'élargissement de la culture des peuples septentrionaux.

Bien à vous.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Juillet 2006)

Vous êtes plutôt pal ou ver(re)getté ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Cher Monsieur Nasse,
> 
> Vous claironnez dans l'intitulé de votre dernier post que, je cite, "le jaune n'existe pas en héraldique". Ce à quoi je vous répondrai que peut être, dans de tristes régions où le soleil a été remplacé par une pâle copie (l'original ayant été déposé dans un coffre d'une quelconque banque Suisse, de peur de l'user). En revanche, apprenez que le jaune est bien présent sur le blason du Clan I Patochi, et ce depuis le XIIe siècle, en tant que symbole solaire, fièrement centré sur un fond azuréen que connaissent aussi fort peu les habitants des tristes régions sus-citées.
> Je ne doute point de l'étendue de vos connaissances, certes, mais permettez moi de vous dire qu'elles furent jusqu'à aujourd'hui incomplètes.
> ...


Ouais, c'est vrai, sur le blason des nountchak aussi ya du jaune.


----------



## mamyblue (30 Juillet 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est vrai, sur le blason des nountchak aussi ya du jaune.


Oui mais dans les armoiries ça ce dit pas jaune. " C'est or "


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2006)

de m&#234;me que la "d&#233;co" autour du blason n'a pas vraiment de signification, ce qui compte c'est le blason, les couleurs oui , mais aussi leur place, c'est en fait un vrai langage, ou tout &#224; sa place, en g&#233;n&#233;ral il raconte le metier ou la r&#233;gion; il y a aussi des zones plus significatives que d'autres, faut que je vous retrouve &#231;a 

edit couleur:


> Les couleurs sont peu nombreuses en h&#233;raldique. Deux d'entre elles sont appel&#233;es "m&#233;taux" : le blanc ("argent") et le jaune ("or"). Les autres sont des "&#233;maux" : noir ("sable"), rouge ("gueule"), bleu ("azur"), vert ("sinople"), violet ("pourpre"). Les parties du corps humain sont roses ("incarnat" ou "naturel"). Les noms fran&#231;ais du rouge et du vert sont d'origine arabe ou perse : "gueule" vient du mot persan ghul, qui signifie rouge, "sinople" de la ville de Sinop, sur la Mer Noire. H&#233;ritage des croisades.


issu de ce site
c'est marrant je n'avais eu l'id&#233;e d'aller regarder sur le web :bebe: :modo:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais dans les armoiries ça ce dit pas jaune. " C'est or "


Chez les Nountchak, on dit ni "jaune", ni "or", on dit "bile".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2006)

Et jamais on la ferme? ...


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2006)

pourquoi fermer  nous n'en sommes qu'au d&#233;but de l'&#233;tablissement d'un blason


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> bon , je vois qu'ici tout a été dit sur le sujet, comme d'habitude y'a eu du pire...et pas de meilleur.
> On va pouvoir fermer.
> Hep modo!


Vote pour moi et je te promets de faire fermer ce fil !


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2006)

bon je trouve pas pour les zones d'importance, je va demander &#224; mon patriarche 

en attendant vous pouvez d&#233;j&#224; regarder ce qui se fait dans votre r&#233;gion, vous serez surpris de voir qu'il existe peut &#234;tre un anc&#234;tre de votre ligne qui poss&#232;de d&#233;j&#224; un blason, et puis vous pouvez toujours vous approprier celui de votre ville pour d&#233;marrer 


marseille, aix, ...a&#238;cho (av&#233; la&#231;ent  )
etc
etc

le lys par exemple corresponds au symbole du roi
donc si vous trouvez un blason avec un lys en toute ou partie (la encore cela d&#233;pends de la position que je ne sais toujours pas :rateau: ) c'est qu'un membre de la famille royale de france etait dans le coin 


(voir les blasons du sud ouest ou le lys est quasiment partout suite &#224; la guerre du roi de france contre les cathares, bon pretexte pour s'appropier les terres du conte de toulouse et du roi d'aragon).

lien pour visualiser la carte de "france" suivant les &#233;poques


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu s'ras mon porte-slip..



Pauvre roturier &#224; la ramasse...  
Autant, consid&#233;rant la noblesse Bretonne, j'ai un faible pour le Marquis de Poncalec, autant leurs gueux sont les plus bas et vils qu'il puisse se trouver... et leur humour est si premier degr&#233; ; les pauvres


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2006)

bon revenons au sujet

je viens de trouver un site assez complet avec une partie d&#233;couverte assez utile


----------



## naas (30 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il y a aussi des zones plus significatives que d'autres, faut que je vous retrouve &#231;a


ah voila j'ai trouv&#233;, cela se lit de la gauche vers la droite et de haut en bas
autre petite astuce lorsque vous choisissez vos couleurs:


> Concernant les r&#232;gles d'usage des couleurs, sans rentrer dans les d&#233;tails, il faut savoir que par principe on ne peut que superposer une figure de m&#233;tal sur une figure de couleur et inversement, et jamais m&#233;tal sur m&#233;tal ou couleur sur couleur.



cette description comment&#233;e issu de ce site est sympa pour comprendre comment "lire" un blason


----------



## naas (31 Juillet 2006)

Nous pourrions faire un blason style la pomme ou le logo macg&#233; de tomtom sur fond d'azur (pour la france) ou alors sang et or pour les proven&#231;aux, plus un symbole particulier genre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





cela pourrais &#234;tre rigolo d'avoir chacun son armoirie 

je m'y colle


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Nous pourrions faire un blason style la pomme ou le logo macg&#233; de tomtom sur fond d'azur (pour la france) ou alors sang et or pour les proven&#231;aux, plus un symbole particulier genre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sang et Or, c'est peut-&#234;tre un peu plus le Nord de la France. 

Allez Lens!


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Sang et Or, c'est peut-être un peu plus le Nord de la France.
> 
> Allez Lens!


 
 *Vive le RCL !!!! *

_



_​


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Juillet 2006)

L'autre jour, j'ai d&#233;couvert &#231;a : 







J'adore le foot  :love:


----------



## Amok (31 Juillet 2006)

Bon, on revient au sujet et on ne répond pas aux provocations qui seront, c'est fatal, effacées dès que vues.

Merci.


----------



## NED (31 Juillet 2006)

D'autres très belles armoiries !!!!
de la duchèsse de je sais pas ou mettres mes babioles....
 





 
​


----------



## naas (31 Juillet 2006)

Alors plutôt que de faire des posts épars je vous fais un topo complet, à partir de là nous allons pouvoir faire quelque chose de rigolo :love:

Avant toute chose, merci papa pour toutes les explications, grand respect     

J'ai essayé de vulgariser l'heraldique pour que puissions en faire quelque chose de sympa, donc j'ai pris quelques libertés afin de rendre le propos plus compréhensible, que les puristes passent leur chemin, car il ne s'agit après tout que de faire des blasons pour nous :king:

*donc pour faire un blason il y a plusieurs étapes majeures:*

1 découper le blason en différentes parties *partitionner*
2 placer les pièces *honorables*
3 placer les *figures* ou *meubles*

en fait un blason ça se construit comme un mille feuille
ça se fait par superposition (se dit en heraldique *charger*) bref du photoshop :bebe:

*Allons y pour la description des partitions afin de pouvoir faire l'étape 1:*

le blason est donc séparé en 9 points ou zones," les 9 points de l'ecu"

9 zones, découpées en 3 parties verticales et horizontales, appelées aussi cantons
cela part de la gauche *"dextre"* vers la droite *"senestre"* et de haut *chef* vers le bas *"pointe"*
la partie du millieu est appelée *"coeur"* ou *"âbime"*

*Règle d'honorabilité décroissante* (du + au - honarable donc)
de la *dextre* vers la *senestre* et du *chef* vers la *pointe*

Alors il faut savoir qu'en heraldique le péjoratif n'existe pas il n'y a donc pas de zone inférieure ou supérieur en valeur ou signification, il y a des degré d'honorabilité, des degré d'hexoterisme qui pourraient être synthétisé de la sorte:

dextre = agissant, visible, éclatant
senestre = oculte, profond, dissmulé, occulté

il existe aussi des diagonales (c'est pas le bon terme mais au moins c'est compréhensible  )
celle qui part d'en haut à gauche (de la dextre du chef vers la senestre de la pointe est appelée la bande c'est la plus honorable des deux diagonales

celle qui part d'en haut à droite (de la senestre du chef vers la dextre de la pointe est appelée barre, c'est la moins honorable des deux, elle est plus oculte, elle possède une signification plus cachée

donc je résumé avant de passer à l'étape suivante
en haut à gauche c'est la partie visible en bas à droite c'est la face cachée de votre blason, et donc de votre personne

*1 nous pouvons donc maintenant créer les partitions:*

decouper les blasons en domaines (en partie de l'ensemble)

partionnez comem vous le voulez en suivant les règles édictées ci dessus
Une partition en deux parties à horizontal s'appele *"coupé"*
dans le sens de la bande *"tranché"*
dans le sens de la barre *"taillé"*
partition en croix, *"ecartelé"*

notez que vous n'êtes pas obliugé de partitionner :rateau:  

*2 Ensuite il faut placer les pièces honarables*

Il y à un nombre limité recencé en 2 catégories
principales et ... secondaires (je vois que certains suivent au fond   )

les principales au nombre de 8:
du chef à la pointe
bande du haut : *"chef"*
bande du millieu, intermedaire *"fasce"*
bande du bas: *"champagne"*
et de 3 !

bandes verticales:
*"dextre"*
*"centre pal"*
*"droite senestre"*
et de 6 !!

Une fasce et un pal reuni ensemble = *"la croix"* (blason de Marseille ou Toulon)

(barre et bande) reuni bande et barre = *"sautoir"* (croix grecque)

et de 8 !!! :king:

8 secondaires
trop compliqué, que ceux qui veulent le savoir me le disent par mp :rateau:

une piece honarable très belle mais secondaire:
la moitié de la bande, de la barre et du pal en fait un Y "pairle" _(celle là je la mets car mon pÔpA aime beaucoup :bebe:  )
_

maintenant passons à la dernière étape:

*3 Les figures ou meubles*

ils sont classés par nature:
Etre humains
Animaux
Mineraux ouvragés et construits (pont chateau fontaine)
Meubles divers (logo macgé, une pinte de guinness :love:   etc etc )

position du meuble:
comme vous voulez tout en ayant à l'esprit de principe d'honorabilité, par exemple une pinte de guinness à la dextre du chef signfiera que "c'est clair la guinnes j'aime :style: "
tandis qu'une guinness à la senestre de la pointe signifira plutôt 'je suis acrro à la guinness c'est mon coté sombre  

ça c'est *"blasonner"* (décrire): 

*Pour les couleurs*
Il en existe 7 couleurs
2 metaux jaune *"or"*  et blanc *"argent"*
4 emaux bleu *"azur"*, rouge *"gueule"*, vert *"sinople"* (rapport avec les anciennes fabrication de couleur), noir *"sable"* 
1 couleur à la fois metal et email: *"pourpre"*

en plus il existe de fourrures (ça fait aussi partie des couleurs):
2x2
hermine
la contre-hermine
le vair
le contre vair

Mais franchement j'ai vu sur le web ça ..., donc j'oublie (je vous avait dit que c'etait vulgarisé   

Voila vous avez je crois de quoi faire joujou maintenant, 

tous à vos tables d'attente


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> 1 découper le blason en différentes parties *partitionner*
> 2 placer les pièces *honorables*
> 3 placer les *figures* ou *meubles*
> 
> ...



 Bel effort d'explication  

Mais pourrais tu mettre des liens pour qu'on puisse voir une exemple car moi "pièces honorables", "figures" etc... je ne vois pas à quoi ça correspond :rose: 

un peu comme tu l'avais fait pour ça ici :


> partionnez comem vous le voulez en suivant les règles édictées ci dessus
> Une partition en deux parties à horizontal s'appele *"coupé"*
> dans le sens de la bande *"tranché"*
> dans le sens de la barre *"taillé"*
> partition en croix, *"ecartelé"*


----------



## naas (31 Juillet 2006)

voila un exemple avec beaucoup de libert&#233; prise sur les r&#232;gles (chuuuut   )






plusieurs constatations s'imposent:
je ne suis pas graphiste
je vais me coucher   

j'ai trouv&#233; celui ci comme exemple si vous voulez pratiquer (bon comme cela vient d'un site anglais l'ecu est de forme...anglaise :bebe: :rateau: 





parcourez ce site il est bourr&#233; d'illustrations


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2006)

naas  
je vais lire tout &#231;a tranquillement d&#232;s que j'en aurai le temps.  je sens que toshop va chauffer ce week-end  

ce qui est bizarre c'est l'inversion de gauche et droite : dextre = _destra_ en fait c'est la droite et senestre = _sinistra_ la gauche... non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Août 2006)

Ce thread est perdu pour la déconnade... Adios.


----------



## tirhum (1 Août 2006)

c'&#233;tait pourtant bien parti....... 

pourtant avec un "lancement" sur le patinage suisse !! :afraid:


----------



## mamyblue (1 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread est perdu pour la déconnade... Adios.
> 
> 
> tirhum = c'était pourtant bien parti.......
> ...


 Et ben alors tous les deux vous n'allez pas abandonner le fil comme ça non...  

Allez hop essayez au moins de faire quelques choses avec naas, ça semble compliqué, mais finalement vous serez peut-être étonné  

Après tout le mal que vous vous êtes donné :hein: pour tenter de le sauver ce fil ce serait vraiment dommage de baisser les bras maintenant  

On fait encore un bout de chemin ensemble d'accord 

Allez un peu de courage que diable...   Moi j'ai tenu le coup...  Vous aussi j'en suis sûre... Ouais vous êtes     :love:

A bientôt ! Bonne nuit et bises de mamy


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Août 2006)

Ouais les brozeurs!! 

On vit ensemble... on meurt ensemble!!


----------



## naas (1 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ce thread est perdu pour la d&#233;connade... Adios.


reviens l&#233;on j'ai les m&#234;me &#224; la maison :rateau:  



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est bizarre c'est l'inversion de gauche et droite : dextre = _destra_ en fait c'est la droite et senestre = _sinistra_ la gauche... non ?


oui c'est vrai, c'est peut &#234;tre que nous le voyons de face alors que la blason sert &#224; la base &#224; se proteger et donc quand tu le portes au bras la dextre redevient la droite


----------



## mamyblue (1 Août 2006)

C'est pas terrible, mais on peut arriver a faire de jolis blasons 
(C'est des essais)​ 






​


----------



## NED (3 Août 2006)

Moi je sais d&#233;j&#224; que pour le mien il y a :
-une composition &#233;cartel&#233;e
-couleurs sable et or
pour faire une description precise l&#224; ca devient hard-core quand m&#234;me.
 ​


----------



## naas (3 Août 2006)

si on peux t'aider


----------



## naas (3 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> [/CENTER]


sur le second la couleur noire doit prendre tout le blason (cf les decoupes en 9 parties)


----------



## Nephou (3 Août 2006)

je ne pense pas que ce fil soit un fil de puriste, sinon de toutes fa&#231;ons on peut consid&#233;rer que la partie noire sable est &#8220;sur le tout&#8221; _cf. _tes pr&#233;c&#233;dentes contributions


----------



## naas (3 Août 2006)

Vi exact 
Disons que puriste induit une notion de chiant, ce qui n'est pas le but recherch&#233;, c'est juste s'amuser et s'essayer


----------



## NED (3 Août 2006)

Je crois que je m' amuserai a faire une petite description hybride serieuse/deconne de mon blason apr&#232;s les vacances....
Je pars demain pour Mon fief Breton, loin des manants....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

Marrant, je trouvais ce fil beaucoup plus dr&#244;le avant...


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2006)

tiens un chat !! 

tu veux dire que le fil devient... nase ?!........


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, je trouvais ce fil beaucoup plus drôle avant...



Ben sors nous ton blaze qu'on rigole un peu


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2006)

Non. j'ai assez fait d'h&#233;raldique &#224; Saint Cyr pour que &#231;a me les brise. Par contre, j'&#233;prouvais un amusement attendri pour vos digressions


----------



## naas (5 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, je trouvais ce fil beaucoup plus dr&#244;le avant...


Si cela ne te pla&#238;t pas passe ton chemin.


----------



## tirhum (5 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Si cela ne te plaît pas passe ton chemin.


ça, ça va lui plaire..... :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Août 2006)

*Nous noterons avec un air averti la chose suivante :*
alors qu'usuellement un fil finit presque toujours pas partir en sucette, celui d&#233;roge &#224; la r&#232;gle.

En effet chers amis et vous tous ici pr&#233;sents, celui-ci est dans un premier temps parti en sucette pour devenir s&#233;rieux.







:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

T'as tout &#224; fait raison de me les briser d'entr&#233;e toi. Je sens que la rentr&#233;e va m'amuser. Ce fil est devenu chiant alors qu'il &#233;tait dr&#244;le. C'est tout. Et si ce que je dis ne te pla&#238;t pas, c'est toi qui devrait aller voir ailleurs. Je n'ai pas dit que ce fil devait fermer ou changer. Je ne t'ai m&#234;me pas cit&#233; ou parl&#233;. Je r&#233;serve g&#233;n&#233;ralement cet honneur &#224; d'autres plus int&#233;ressants. Alors quand on aura besoin de couler le navire, on t'appellera pour mod&#233;rer. Pour l'instant, contente toi de faire suer le monde comme d'habitude et ne mod&#232;re pas mes interventions de posteur.


----------



## naas (6 Août 2006)

C'est d&#233;j&#224; pas facile de parler d'h&#233;raldique sans &#234;tre chiant, j'y suis all&#233; au fur et &#224; mesure, en essayant de ne pas &#234;tre trop &#233;litiste, alors &#231;a serait bien si les mod&#233;rateurs pouvaient aider plut&#244;t que de plomber non, bon d'un autre cot&#233; quand je re&#231;ois un coup de boule rouge de ta part avec comme texte:


> Je ne r&#234;ve que d'une chose : te faire passer le tien. Et crois-moi, bient&#244;t, tu ne feras plus chier personne ici.


c'est sur que l&#224; nous ne sommes plus sur le m&#234;me terrain.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2006)

Mon pauvre.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Août 2006)

La question que tout le monde se pose (enfin moi), te faire passer quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> La question que tout le monde se pose (enfin moi), te faire passer quoi?


&#199;a faisait r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; &#231;a :


			
				naze a dit:
			
		

> Si cela ne te pla&#238;t pas passe ton chemin.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà pas facile de parler d'héraldique sans être chiant



Bon, tu reconnais un peu le problème toi-même. Il y a sûrement moyen pour que ceux qui veulent créer leur blason suivant les régles que tu as données, cohabitent avec ceux qui veulent s'amuser sans les suivre  Il faut connaître les règles pour les transgresser correctement (<--- ce n'est pas de moi)  J'ai été intéressée par les liens que tu as donnés mais j'avoue que je me suis amusée en laissant libre cours à mon imagination pour créer mon blason.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> &#199;a faisait r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; &#231;a :


Mince, j'imaginais que c'eut &#233;t&#233; plus vulgaire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Août 2006)

...


----------



## Amok (6 Août 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> &#231;a serait bien si les mod&#233;rateurs pouvaient aider plut&#244;t que de plomber


 
Je ne juge pas ce qui s'est pass&#233; avant sur ce fil que j'ai lach&#233; depuis un moment d&#233;j&#224;, faute de temps,  mais je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit, et plusieurs fois : ca, j'aime pas.
J'aime pas que lorsqu'un mod&#233;rateur poste un texte &#233;crit en noir, on lui refuse le droit d'&#234;tre _aussi_, parfois, un posteur lambda et que syst&#233;matiquement ca finisse par : "contente toi de faire ton taf de vert et ferme la ou alors ne poste que des sujets de haut vol". Et j'aime pas les g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;s lorsqu'il s'agit de dire des sottises.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2006)

J'men fous j'ai un joli blaze.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Août 2006)

*Ce fil retrouve*
un brin d'animation non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2006)

Ouais, c'est la faute à BackCat. 
Sont chiants ces modos...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Août 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est la faute à BackCat.
> Sont chiants ces modos...


Tu trouves aussi? 



_T'as vu ma signature? _


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Août 2006)

Voir plus bas


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Lord PATOCH Di Aiacciu
> Sa Grandeur &#201;ternelle DocEvil
> Sa Seigneurie Porcine Lepurfilsdelasagesse
> Le Duc NED De La Tarte aux Pommes De Quimper
> ...


H&#233; ho h&#233;, l&#224;!

On a pas oubli&#233; son Bobby, des fois, non?
Je vois le mien nulle part!


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Août 2006)

Si d'ailleurs j'ai un peu mélangé les liens donc je recommence 


~ Lord PATOCH Di Aiacciu 

~ Sa Grandeur Éternelle DocEvil

~ Sa Seigneurie Porcine Lepurfilsdelasagesse

~ Le Duc NED De La Tarte aux Pommes De Quimper

~ La Duchesse Odré De La Gourdasse

~ Le Baron du Vol Libre

~ Le chevalier de l'ordre de Saint Maclou

~ Le Marquis Pascal De La Motobylette

~ S.A.S l'Amok

~ Baronne Tibo Von Panther

~ Le Comte Olivier De La Pétrolette

~ La Comtesse Mammy De Bleu De Bleu!

~ Sa Grandeur Il Padrino

~ Duc Joanes Vapatrovite

~ Viconte Bobby Nountchak de la Pustule

~ Vicomtesse Macounette du Verduras


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

mes armoieries sont presque authentiques mais Ma Reine, je ne suis que Baronnet, étant le cadet de la famille...

"S'ils te mordent: Morlaix"

Pourquoi ne pas lancer un concours sur le blason de macg? 1 libre de règle et uniquement basé sur l'esthétique et l'autre devant respecter les règles trouvées par Naas.

Pas la tête; c'est juste une idée.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

kikoo mamy, moi j'ai perdu mon blason de blonde 

peut-être l'avez-vous retrouvé?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

vu ton message, es tu sur de l'avoir perdu? 

Nan, je déconne, je le cherche et je te l'envoies par MP.


----------



## mamyblue (14 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> vu ton message, es tu sur de l'avoir perdu?
> 
> Nan, je déconne, je le cherche et je te l'envoies par MP.
> 
> ...


Toumaï je te promet d'aider ZRXolivier à chercher ton blason de blonde... A deux on retrouveras plus facilement... Ouais...  et  que tu l'ai perdu...  A bientôt j'espère !


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2006)

elle a perdu quoi, d&#233;j&#224; ?!......


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> elle a perdu quoi, déjà ?!......



Ne tends pas la perche, toi!


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2006)

je n'ai rien de... tendu !!


----------



## mamyblue (14 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> elle a perdu quoi, déjà ?!......


Son blason de blonde!!!... :love: C'est ennuyeux ?!...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai rien de... tendu !!



Y'a pas de mal...


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Son blason de blonde!!!... :love: C'est ennuyeux ?!...


j'vas lui faire un blason, moi !!


----------



## mamyblue (14 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'vas lui faire un blason, moi !!


Ben ça c'est  sympa... Toumaï va être contente j'espère...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Toumaï va être contente j'espère...



Bah... Les goûts, les couleurs... C'est tellement subjectif, tout ça...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

hum,

c'est fini oui?

les recherches continues....


----------



## mamyblue (14 Août 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> hum,
> 
> c'est fini oui?
> 
> les recherches continues....


Oui oui olivier on cherche, on cherche...


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Bah... Les goûts, les couleurs... C'est tellement subjectif, tout ça...


...... 

   :love:

_p'têt que j'relise la charte, moi, avant !...... _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

j'aime bien les recherches à base de ti-punch, kikena?

oui, je sais... mais bon, tant qu'à chercher:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ......
> 
> :love:
> 
> _p'têt que j'relise la charte, moi, avant !...... _



Oui, gaffe... Je me suis quand même fait éffacer une "oeuvre" à ce même propos...


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2006)

j'en ai "_souvenance_", c'est pour cela que je pr&#233;cisais....  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai "_souvenance_", c'est pour cela que je précisais....  :love:


Il convient simplement de la jouer fine... Je te fais confiance là dessus


----------



## mamyblue (14 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui, gaffe... Je me suis quand même fait éffacer une "oeuvre" à ce même propos...


Il a raison... Ouais... vaut mieux prévenir que guérir...


----------



## tirhum (14 Août 2006)

carte graphique de m**** !! 
encore mon &#233;cran qui se "_brouille_" !!..... :afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Il a raison... Ouais... vaut mieux pr&#233;venir que gu&#233;rir...


Meuuuuuh nooooooon... Un truc qui a &#233;t&#233; &#233;ffac&#233; a tout de m&#234;me largement le temps d'avoir &#233;t&#233; vu... Le jeu en vaut parfois la chandelle ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

C'est pas une perche, c'est un poisson rouge !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui, gaffe... Je me suis quand même fait éffacer une "oeuvre" à ce même propos...


Tu l'as enlevée toi-même, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as enlev&#233;e toi-m&#234;me, non ?



   C'&#233;tait demand&#233; avec tellement de tact et de d&#233;licatesse


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il convient simplement de la jouer fine...



la jouer fine avec une blonde, mouarf, çà va être dur non  

je vous remercie tous grandement de votre solidarité, j'ai hâte de le retrouver 

me demande dans quel étât d'ailleurs


----------



## mamyblue (27 Août 2006)

​ 


​ 


​


----------



## La mouette (27 Août 2006)

Très sympa   

Mais c'est qui Amok ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Super boulot mamy  

manque celui des membres maintenant :bebe: :casse:


----------



## mamyblue (27 Août 2006)

Merci La mouette ça fait plaisir  
Et pour Amok c'est qui ???  Ben...Chai pas, un inconnu   

Merci aussi à Toumaï.  Pour les membres... Ouais... mais pas pour demain...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Merci La mouette ça fait plaisir
> Et pour Amok c'est qui ???  Ben...Chai pas, un inconnu
> 
> Merci aussi à Toumaï.  Pour les membres... Ouais... mais pas pour demain...



Je vois que ... tu te souviens de ma fessée


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa
> 
> Mais c'est qui Amok ? :mouais:



Apparemment la voix de ton maître :rateau:   Mamy tu as fabriqué tout ça avec quel logiciel ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment la voix de ton maître :rateau:



Il chante bien ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il chante bien ?



On dit qu'il n'y a pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre


----------



## La mouette (27 Août 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> On dit qu'il n'y a pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre









IN UNUM AD SUMMUM qui se traduit comme suit: "ENSEMBLE VERS L'ID&#201;AL​
Comment ? 

Maitre ?
Sourd ?

Et le fromage ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> blason



Avec la mouette qui n'en est pas une


----------



## mamyblue (27 Août 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que ... tu te souviens de ma fess&#233;e


Impossible d'oublier ta fess&#233;e, chui marqu&#233;e jusqu'&#224; la fin de mes jours...    :love: 


Tibo j'ai fait avec le m&#234;me que pour mes photos  

C'est qui Amok et pourquoi ? Ben.. je devais mettre un titre et j'ai choisi Amok... pourquoi ? ben... il est mod&#233;rateur... h&#233;h&#233;... tr&#232;s dr&#244;le mamy !... Non sans rire  ce nom me plait et en plus personne le connait m&#234;me pas La mouette... Ouais...    

Joli ton blason La mouette   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Moi ce que j'aime c'est Amok au milieu de la [MGZ]   

En fait, on le surveille... de tr&#232;s pr&#232;s 

Merci Mamy


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Août 2006)

Non, rien


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2006)

Ah bon. J'avais cru.


----------



## katelijn (27 Août 2006)

mamyblue .... bravo !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Août 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Impossible d'oublier ta fess&#233;e, chui marqu&#233;e jusqu'&#224; la fin de mes jours...    :love:


Et tu ne te souviens m&#234;me plus de mes livraisons de victuailles &#224; domicile... Ingrate... Attend un peu que je rentre &#224; Ajaccio...   :love:


----------



## mamyblue (28 Août 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et tu ne te souviens m&#234;me plus de mes livraisons de victuailles &#224; domicile... Ingrate... Attend un peu que je rentre &#224; Ajaccio...   :love:


Merci PATOCHE pour le cassoulet  sympa mais c'est trop je vais jamais pouvoir manger tout &#231;a toute seule...  tu es mon invit&#233;... ouais...  je vais jamais oublier la fess&#233;e d'odr&#233; jusqu'&#224; la fin de mes jours...   mais ton cassoulet je vais l'emporter avec moi dans l'autre monde...    et comme chui gentille je t'emm&#232;ne avec :mouais:   

Et d&#233;p&#234;che-toi de nous faire un blason


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon. J'avais cru.



Rien de bien important, une vague histoire de joystick, de GPS et de [MGZ]


----------



## NED (3 Septembre 2006)

reviendu de vacances,
Sympa les dernières armoiries !!!


----------



## alèm (3 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



_à ce propos, c'est qui SLuG* ?!!   



`
(non chef, patapé ! )_


----------



## mamyblue (3 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3950004 a dit:
			
		

> _à ce propos, c'est qui SLuG* ?!!   _
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Et ben le voilà il est là :    [MGZ]Slug Jamela Souperstar


07/03/2000742131/08/2006
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/image.php?u=55&dateline=108923418416/01/83



NED a dit:


> reviendu de vacances,
> Sympa les dernières armoiries !!!


Merci NED et bon retour sur MacG


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Septembre 2006)

Moi, ce qui m'&#233;tonne, dans ce fil, c'est qu'on ai pas encore vu les armoiries du concombre Masqu&#233;, lui, dont le fief est si c&#233;l&#232;bre, qu'il fut en son temps chant&#233; par les fr&#232;res Gibbs en personnes :


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> ​




"Co&#233;quipiers"... Pis quoi encore. Dans le meilleur des cas on l'accueille parce que &#231;a lui rappelle ses grandes ann&#233;es d'&#234;tre entour&#233;s de gens plus jeunes que lui, mais bon, on le laisse derri&#232;re une camomille et hors de port&#233;e du moindre clavier. Pas fous. 

Sinon, Al&#232;m a raison : Slug tout en bas du blason, c'est une faute de go&#251;t, que dis-je, une h&#233;r&#233;sie. C'est quand m&#234;me notre Ma&#238;tre &#224; tous... 

_Et le premier qui ose &#233;mettre un soup&#231;on de contestation, c'est duel sur Unreal Tournament 2004, histoire de mettre les choses au clair &#224; l'ancienne_  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2006)

De toute, façon il manque un plat de cassoulet sur ce blason ...


----------



## mamyblue (5 Septembre 2006)

Avec toutes mes excuses Grand Maître :rose:  ​ 



​


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] Black Beru;3953304 a dit:
			
		

> "Co&#233;quipiers"... Pis quoi encore. Dans le meilleur des cas on l'accueille parce que &#231;a lui rappelle ses grandes ann&#233;es d'&#234;tre entour&#233;s de gens plus jeunes que lui, mais bon, on le laisse derri&#232;re une camomille et hors de port&#233;e du moindre clavier. Pas fous.
> 
> Sinon, Al&#232;m a raison : Slug tout en bas du blason, c'est une faute de go&#251;t, que dis-je, une h&#233;r&#233;sie. C'est quand m&#234;me notre Ma&#238;tre &#224; tous...
> 
> _Et le premier qui ose &#233;mettre un soup&#231;on de contestation, c'est duel sur Unreal Tournament 2004, histoire de mettre les choses au clair &#224; l'ancienne_  :love:



_
tu sais, &#224; ce propos, ya un vieux contentieux entre Chaton et moi, je sens qu'un jour mon STf va d&#233;barquer dans une LAN pour qu'on se fritte lui et moi au score &#224; Buggy Boy...  

sinon, SLuG est peut-&#234;tre notre ma&#238;tre &#224; tous (quoique, je sois membre honorifique, je te le rappelle !! ), tu n'en restes pas moins notre m&#232;tre &#224; tous...   enfin quand tu vas chez le coiffeur me couper cette coiffure de beatnick !!  

ps pour mamyblue : je vois pas ce que le d&#233;cor fait avec la MGZ... si tu veux un d&#233;cor essaye plut&#244;t avec le paysage des Trois-Monts...  genre ici
ou les armoiries de St-Sylvestre Cappel
_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Septembre 2006)

Moi comme d&#233;cor j'aurais plut&#244;t vu ce genre de choses... Ou bien, tant qu'&#224; rester dans les armoiries, ceci... M'enfin bon, chacun son truc, d'autant plus que je sens que chaton va encore r&#226;ler  

PS: Al&#232;m, ma coiffure de bitnik te dit pouet


----------



## mamyblue (5 Septembre 2006)

Et ça, ça vous convient...  
De toute façon vous êtes jamais d'accord avec ce que je fais que pour finir je ne sais plus ce qui est bien et ce qui ne l'ai pas... :mouais:​ 
Et en plus vous êtes même jamais d'accord entre vous  Et si mes blasons vous plaisent pas pourquoi personne en fait :hein: C'est ouvert pour tous le monde à la place de toujours critiquer montrer un peu de quoi vous êtes capables !!!   


​


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2006)

_bah en m&#234;me temps, on n'a pas que &#231;a &#224; faire !   


on a d&#233;j&#224; un embl&#232;me chez les MGZ, une photo de Beru mod&#233;rant :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!  


_


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (5 Septembre 2006)

Et dire que pour faire l'embl&#234;me, ils ont pris la seule photo de moi mal cadr&#233;e :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> ... pourquoi personne en fait :hein: C'est ouvert pour tous le monde &#224; la place de toujours critiquer montrer un peu de quoi vous &#234;tes capables !!!  ​




Ch&#232;re petite Madame,

Si la m&#233;moire ne vous fait pas d&#233;faut, il doit pouvoir vous revenir &#224; l'esprit que moult blasons ont &#233;t&#233;, au d&#233;but de ce sujet, finement cisel&#233;s et ouvrag&#233;s par des posteurs, certes parfois un brin fac&#233;tieux, mais &#244; combien prompts &#224; se ruer sur leurs logiciels de cr&#233;ation graphique, pour peu que l'on sache correctement attiser leur int&#233;r&#234;t...
A l'heure actuelle, fors est de reconna&#238;tre que le dit sujet a pris une tournure qu'avec un brin de verdeur, je me permettrai de qualifier de "chiante" ; veuillez m'en excuser.
Certes l'on peut d&#233;plorer que les r&#232;gles drastiques qui sous-tendent la pratique de l'h&#233;raldique puisse rebuter, voir franchement ennuyer les esprits primaires des butors qui d&#233;posent g&#233;n&#233;reusement leurs bouses graphiques, de ci de l&#224;...
Mais ne perdez jamais de vue que parfois ils ont pass&#233; un certain temps (et un temps certains pour les plus lents ou les moins habiles) &#224; mouler &#224; la louche les bouses sus-cit&#233;es, tel le noble artisan fromager tout empreint de l'amour du travail bien fait.

Comptant sur votre mansu&#233;tude et votre compr&#233;hension, 

Bien &#224; vous

Lord Patoch'



Post scritum : Ayez &#233;galement une pens&#233;e &#233;mue pour toutes ces petites mains qui ont pris de leur temps pour compiler, tout au long du lupanar que peut &#234;tre un sujet d&#233;brid&#233;, toutes ces cr&#233;ations sous forme de listes de liens fort utiles...
Tous ces gens qui ont en quelque sorte apport&#233; du relief au sujet que vous avez eu la bont&#233; de cr&#233;er ; toute p&#233;trie d'abn&#233;gation que vous &#234;tes.​


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

j'y comprend rien !!..... :hein:

c'est qui _butor_ ?!........  





:mouais:


edit : PATOCH' m'y faisant penser: un p'tit r&#233;cap servi par Tibo :


TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si d'ailleurs j'ai un peu m&#233;lang&#233; les liens donc je recommence
> 
> 
> ~ Lord PATOCH Di Aiacciu
> ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> j'y comprend rien !!..... :hein:
> 
> c'est qui _butor_ ?!........
> 
> ...



Tu fais de la moto sur le porte bagage, ces temps-ci? ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Septembre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> C'est ouvert pour tous le monde à la place de toujours critiquer montrer un peu de quoi vous êtes capables !!!





*Là maintenant*
je me sens tout à fait capable de critiquer.






:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Là maintenant*
> je me sens tout à fait capable de critiquer.
> 
> 
> ...



Butor!!!


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2006)

&#231;a y'est, tu recommences !!


----------



## mamyblue (5 Septembre 2006)

Bonsoir tout le monde ravie de vous voir, non vraiment ça me fait plaisir et sans rire... Je ne suis pas pro... Oh non loin de là, mais par contre je n'oublie jamais rien et je suis reconnaissante a vous tous qui m'avez aidée ( même si au début vous n'avez pas compris ou fait semblant et que vous me l'avez gentiment fait comprendre que vous preniez les rennes ). 

Patoche soit sûr que je pense à ce qui à été fait et qui peut-être est en cour de route, mais une chose est sûre vous ne m'avez pas comprise, j'aime plaisenter et ça fait réagir les gens, vous en avez tous la preuve ce soir.

Alors sans rancune car je n'avais pas du tout l'intention de vous offfenser. Entre nous si quelqu'un pouvait se facher ce serait moi car j'en entend de toutes les couleurs on est d'accord...

Et là je parle pas seulement pour ce fil, mais pour tous les fils du forum MacG que j'aime beaucoup et si je n'avais pas de l'humour il y a longtemps que je serais partie. J'ose espérer que vous allez comprendre ce que je vous dit et que tout roule comme avant.

Je vous salue tous et vous souhaite une bonne fin de soirée.  

mamyblue


----------



## NED (5 Septembre 2006)

RHooo !
Piêtres chevaliers, veuillez de paste regueillir de nostre subject principale.
De cés bels blasonneries verront porter l'ordre dont cy-après sera toutte honneur à ceulx qui la porteront, soient meus de eulx employer en nobles faicts, et eulx nourrir en telles murs que par leurs vaillances ils puissent acquérir bonne renommée et desservie en leur temps d'estre esleus à porter ladicte ordre.
Créeons, mestres amis....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Septembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> j'y comprend rien !!..... :hein:
> 
> c'est qui _butor_ ?!........
> 
> ...




Le shérif, shérif de l'espace
But-OR
Son domaine, c'est notre galaxie

But-OR
Sur la Terre, il est comme toi et moi
But-OR
Dans le ciel, c'est lui qui fait la loi
But-OR
Ne crains rien, il nous protégera

Homme ou robot
Il change de peau
Quand de l'espace
Vient la menace
Il joue sa vie
Pour ses amis
Il se bat...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3953786 a dit:
			
		

> ...ou les armoiries de St-Sylvestre Cappel...



Heu... 3 pipes ??   :love:



			
				[MGZ] alèm;3953786 a dit:
			
		

> ... le paysage des Trois-Monts...  genre ici
> ...



3 Monts... POWAAAAAAaaaaaa :rateau: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (9 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Heu... 3 pipes ??   :love:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Monts... POWAAAAAAaaaaaa :rateau: :love: :love: :love: :love:




_la bière des trous du Cercle !   

(heureusement que tu suis toi mon deuxième ch'ti chéri ! :love: :love_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3960150 a dit:
			
		

> _la bière des trous du Cercle !
> 
> (heureusement que tu suis toi mon deuxième ch'ti chéri ! :love: :love_



Une très bonne bière... Point barre... On va pad -s en faire de la broderie...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On va pad -s en faire de la broderie...





*Mamybleue pourrait peut être*
nous faire un fil sur le canevas ?


----------



## bast17 (17 Septembre 2006)

Hen !!!?!?!? Quel intérer ??? Je comprend pas !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Septembre 2006)

bast17 a dit:


> *Hen !!!?!?!? Quel intérer ??? *Je comprend pas !!!!




*NOUNONPLU!*


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Septembre 2006)

... un nioub de compet ! :rateau: :love:


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ... un nioub de compet ! :rateau: :love:


Ah, ça .....

oui !!......


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ... un nioub de compet ! :rateau: :love:



Boah, il est tout jeunot. Il est pardonné.


----------



## da capo (17 Septembre 2006)

C'est vrai que ce fil est parti en *******s.
Mais alors, j'y remets un peu de couleur On ne sait jamais


----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2006)

Armoieries du DTC© de plouedern.....





 ​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2006)

Je connais ce graphisme


----------



## NED (18 Septembre 2006)

Ouais je recycle, faut bien que ca serve a kekchos....






 ​


----------



## mamyblue (18 Septembre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> C'est vrai que ce fil est parti en *******s.
> Mais alors, j'y remets un peu de couleur On ne sait jamais





			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je recycle, faut bien que ca serve a kekchos....


starmac et NED bravo et merci d'essayer de faire vivre ce fil  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (16 Octobre 2006)

J'ai fait des minis blasons​ 



​ 





Son nom c'est SAKURA ​


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Octobre 2006)

mamyblue a dit:


> J'ai fait des minis blasons​




*Mamyblue nous fait des petits blasons*
comme d'autres mamies auraient fait des petits gâteaux à leurs petits enfants.




:hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (16 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Mamyblue nous fait des petits blasons*
> comme d'autres mamies auraient fait des petits gâteaux à leurs petits enfants.
> 
> 
> ...


Mais la question se pose :
Pourquoi sakura?


----------



## NED (7 Novembre 2006)

La suite,
là c'est un jeu vidéo.... 




​


----------

